# Would I be welcome here?



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hahahaaaa....

You'll be fine here Ronnie......you'll be fine.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

yeah you'll be fine. you won't be burned at the stake for talking about other products here:wink:


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

You will fit in just fine....

Welcome from a guy who has been banned on another "sport" site... That one happened to be a fishing one.


----------



## ronnieb (Aug 10, 2006)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> yeah you'll be fine. you won't be burned at the stake for talking about other products here:wink:


I rarely criticize products. I believe if you like it,
then that's what you oughta use.

There are many fine people there. I made some 
good friends.
I made some good enemies too.

I went off the reservation. My soul is lost from all
salvation, some there think.
Perhaps they're right.

Hey, I got a good story about a possum.
Where is the appropriate story telling place here?

Ronnie


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. While I personally find it moderated kinda tightly, it is a far cry from a lot of other sites. It is some where in the middle. Good place with a majority of good people and a lot of information (mostly good and a little bad) to sort through.

Enjoy


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Ronnie. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.  Sounds like you need to visit the Mutantville Bar.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

well ronnie, let's see.
1) you hunt
2) your an archer
3) you drink ( not required but does help)
4) your a family man

i'd say welcome aboard except i can't get past the mathews part

no really, welcome. lot's of good guys here and a few,not so good. enjoy.:darkbeer:


----------



## HootOwl81 (Mar 27, 2007)

its nice to have you


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. A lot of thick skin people here.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Welcome !!
This is my favorite site for the past six years.
You can get into some good discussions here .
one little bit of advice. there are some folks who just like to argue and will make personal attacks just to see what they can do.
I suggest you let them slide. cause if you get into name calling you will probably get moderated. 
You will eventually have to decide whether it is worth getting banned and miss out on all the good folks here because of a few bad ones.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## speedster (Dec 14, 2007)

Nick Snook, well said, and welcome ronnieb.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Your in! Welcome aboard!


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*:wink: Welcome to Archery Talk! :welcome:*


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I think you will be fine here as well. Just follow the rules and you will be good.
Heck I was even banned from here for a couple weeks for spouting off at the keyboard. We reconciled and I promised to play nice. Most moderators here are fair. At least thet is what I promosed them I would say....just kidding around. Welcome to AT!


----------



## jbentcik (Jun 10, 2008)

welcome aboard good to see ya on archery talk.


----------



## conrad819 (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT..


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## not dead yet (May 28, 2008)

hi there

i'm banned too from archery interchange. for rubbishings the UK coaching system.

i am a coach and county coaching organiser.

done vegas past 8 yrs. love it.

i say it like it is.
cant hunt in UK. i'm target shooter only.

2 longbows, 2 hoyt recurves 1 hoyt compound and a switchback.

enough arrows to start a small war.

glad to be here

pete


----------



## ronnieb (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll add some and this is not ttt thing to attract
attention to myself.
I'd post it elsewhere but I don't know just where
it should be posted.

Stories get passed on and the truth gets passed over -
so the old adage goes. Which could be interpreted as
meaning the truth can't compete.
Well, I believe that when all the lies are told and forgot
that the truth will still be there. It don't move from place to
place and it don't change from time to time. You can't corrupt
the truth anymore than you can salt salt.

I told the truth on that other forum. No, wait...
ronnieb told the truth as he perceived it. ronnieb is
a character that I created. The character got out of hand,
he went off the reservation - I lost control of him.
Maybe that sounds crazy - but it's not.
I'm a reader and an aspiring writer. I not only read their
books, I read about the authors of the books.
Losing control of a character is not an uncommon occurence,
I've read - and can believe and relate to.
I explained it several times - my close friends there understood.
My / ronnieb's critics could not do the arithmetic, they didn't 
understand long division - one of math's simplest elements.
Two divided by one equals two.

As mentioned in my original introduction; I'm writing a book.
The main character has developed a life, he has become real.
It is a necessary thing to writing. Otherwise the story isn't true -
and all stories should be read as the truth.
Examples: Gus and Woodrow from Lonesome Dove.
But Larry McMurtry didn't make the cattle drive to Montana.
He wrote a _story_.

I wrote through ronnieb - a medium. The medium grew larger than
his typist - an ordinary man with a passion for writing.

Well...
I just might get this book published.
And the people that wanted me gone can kiss my ass.

Ronnie


----------



## YOUNGBLOOD HAWK (Jun 22, 2008)

ronnieb said:


> I'll add some and this is not ttt thing to attract
> attention to myself.
> I'd post it elsewhere but I don't know just where
> it should be posted.
> ...


look forward to your posts here my friend


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome!!!!


(just promise us you will never pose for the camera like that again and everything will be ok)


----------



## ronnieb (Aug 10, 2006)

ecm said:


> Welcome!!!!
> 
> 
> (just promise us you will never pose for the camera like that again and everything will be ok)


:embara:
I promise.

Ronnie


----------



## mathewsgrl (Mar 11, 2007)

*Welcome, i really look forward to your post... Keep me updated on your book. Your words are intrigiging. I printed out the post in MV about the wife falling bit and passed it around the "man filled' office i work in. We all got a kick out of it! I look forward to seeing more of ya! :darkbeer:*


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

ronnieb said:


> My name is Ronnie.
> I was an active poster on the Mathews Bow Forum
> for the better part of two years.
> I got booted with only two strikes.
> ...



welcome


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

not dead yet said:


> hi there
> 
> i'm banned too from archery interchange. for rubbishings the UK coaching system.


promise to behave and we'd love to have you back!


----------



## Iced9 (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome to AT..


----------



## Orealious82 (Nov 8, 2018)

Everyone is welcome!


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi there Ronnie, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------

